# I never post anymore.



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

But ill leave this. Ill see everyone at H20 if my piece of **** is running good by then.:thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

sitting nicce :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

omg wheel specs I cant wait to see you this year I talked to you at the convention center last year with your friends tt on air ... hopefully we can chat again this year.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks! 
Wheels are 
19x9 Et 48 with 30mm adaptors. Final Offset of 18 - 215/35/19 
19x10 Et 45 with 15mm adaptors. Final offset of 30- 225/35/19


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

On point!


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

dope tom:beer:


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks so good! Perfect stance :thumbup: Cant wait to see this at H2o


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks awesome man. pics i saw of the bay looked great to. cant wait to see it in person :thumbup:


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks amazing :thumbup:


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Side shot now!


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

damn breh, no pitures of the wheels?  


everything else looks spiffy though, i wish i was going to h2o so I could see it. :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Get that issue settled with the poor running? What was it, coils? Car looks great BTW.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

mmmm.... perfect offsets :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome fitment! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> Get that issue settled with the poor running? What was it, coils? Car looks great BTW.


 Going to UM today hopefully to have the ECU re flashed


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Best of luck man! I know how frustrating that problem is, I rebuilt my entire wiring harness before I remembered my coils were shot. :banghead:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

:beer:


----------



## daryl2.slo (Apr 9, 2009)

fitment :thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Got it running great, CAM sensors were swapped. Car is on the road and pulls like an animal.


----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

Damm looking good man :beer: any reason in particular to go with 225 vs 215 in the rears?



tomespo said:


> Got it running great, CAM sensors were swapped. Car is on the road and pulls like an animal.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

looks good :thumbup:

what rear valance is that?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

215 would be too crazy for sure. The 225 is pushing it already. 
The valance is 25th ann TDI


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

stance is killer  :thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

in for nudez... i mean engine bay shots... nope, i meant nudez


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------

